# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Arabic/Russian sword

## LawrenceN

I'd appreciate any information any of you could give me regarding an interesting piece I've picked up.  It's a Russian configuration sabre, but the numbers on it are Arabic.  There are no cyrillic letters of any kind.  The numbers all match on the quillion and blade and the last 2 numerals are on the throat and chape of the scabbbard.  Though crudely forged and with a very coarse edge ground onto it, it is really in very good condition.  There's no dents or rust blossoms, and even the leather washer is still there, though it's falling apart.  I've caught bits & pieces of information on this site, but do any of you folks have some concrete information for me?  Things like probable dates and provenance would be most appreciated.  Does it have any value?  Thank you in advance.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

It's a Persian shashka. AFAIK, these were mostly carried by soldiers in the Persian Cossack Brigade, established c. 1880. Searching this forum, or Googling, for "Persian shashka" should reveal other examples of such swords, and info on them.

----------


## Nav Ghosh

Why does it have a brushed look? A machine has been over that at some point and maybe the 1877 numerals were touched up. It strikes me. Doesn't make any sense that this sword should be so rough. Crude is the word, sorry...

----------


## LawrenceN

When I initiated the thread, I had mentioned that it is crudely forged.  I have the feeling that very little care was given to the cosmetics of the blade, probably because it was meant for export.  I'd have to see a real Russian piece to make a comparison. When you sight down the blade, it's actually very true and it is a nicely tempered, flexible sword in spite of its appearance.  It's a "no-nonsense" fighting sword, with no frills.  The numbers haven't been retouched for sure.  The patina is even in them, and on the scabbard.  My feeling is that it may never have been issued as there is little actual wear on it.  If I had a better camera, I could get more detail on the blade and scabbard.

----------

